
Textbook Firms Ink E-Deals For iPad - Anon84
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703338504575041630390346178.html
======
Raphael
Not E-Ink, as I misread.

------
Anon84
Maybe e-Textbooks will finally take off!

